# running Out Of Ideas To Gain Weight



## big dan (Oct 6, 2005)

Hi i'm dan and im 18 years old and 5'8 in height. at the moment i am weighing in at just over 8 stone and i am rapidly looking to put on weight. although i do not have any medical problems i will admit to being a regular smoker on about 7 - 10 a day, however i have been told that this does not affect muscle growth. i have taken supplemnts in the past, however there were no real changes. i train about four times a week and although there have been slight improvements in strength there is no change in mass. i am looking for the best way to put on weight. could anybody help me with a good training programme and diet please?


----------



## Truewarrior1 (Jan 27, 2005)

nicotine curbs hunger? well damn. who knew. search "how to grow" on forum.


----------



## damagedgoods (Oct 17, 2003)

Dan - welcome to UK-M, you will see a lot of good posts in the getting started section of the forum. the key thing is Diet... if your trainng is right but you diet (and rest) isn't then you will not grow...

post your 'average' day here with regard to what you are eating and we can probably give you some feedback.


----------



## big dan (Oct 6, 2005)

thanks damaged goods

my average day eating plan would be

Morning ; bowl of either cornflakes or oatmeal

b4 Lunch : sandwich either tuna, egg or chicken

Lunch : same but extra sandwich

Post Workout: piece of fruit and energy drink

After work out : Carb-Prot protein shake ( 50mg protein )

Dinner : either chicken or chicken breast

Before Bed : ham sandwich

although i am taking in a high amount of protein from the tuna, egg and chicken there just doesbt appear to be any change.

Would i be better taking supplements as well?

Should i change my diet?

thanks


----------



## Foz1 (Jun 28, 2004)

In my opinion supplements are ok, but not a substitute for real food.

I am too 5"8 an was only 8st **** wet through when i was 18.

Get the right diet, an train in the right way an you'll have no problem in putting on weight. I aint the best on diets for others, but there are plenty of guys on here who are an who will be able to put you on the right track, PSCarb is your best bet IMO.


----------



## Stompy (Jan 8, 2005)

Theres only one way to put mass on and thats food

instead of paying £30 for a good supp

spend it on steak/chicken instead.

if your diet isnt up to scratch, supps and gear are hopeless


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Well quit smoking for one, this will help.

Second you are young and your metabolism is in high gear and gaining weight will come slowly and this is the best way as too fast weight gain is just fat anyway.

Third, you can take some creatine and this will hold some more volume in the muscles a bit.

Reduce the volume and up the intensity as you want to burn as few calories as possible while training. If you are doing cardio, stop.

You can try an drop the protein some and up the carbs some, this will help a bit.

Sleep at least 8 hours a day.

Fattening foods...............Corn, this is what they give to birds (the flying ones) to up their weight.

Potato's

Usually heavy starch foods will help and foods that might be a tad bit low in the gi.

You will just have to eat more, workout less but with more intensity.


----------



## Stu (Jan 22, 2005)

big dan said:


> After work out : Carb-Prot protein shake ( 50mg protein )
> 
> thanks


50mg might be slighty on the low side


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Stu said:


> 50mg might be slighty on the low side


That has to be a typo

probably 50g


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Dan

Thought you might like to see a sample of how I put on muscle mass in off season

8am Breakfast - Oatmeal - 100g oats, flaked almonds, sultanas, Lecithin and Ginger. Also 40g Whey Protein shake

11am Tin of Tuna and 100g Wholemeal Pasta with Organic Tomato and Herb Sauce

1pm Same as above

3pm Same as Breakfast but with egg and Milk Protein shake/Pro Peptide

4.30pm Train

6pm 60g Whey, Fruit Juice and Small Oat Bar

8pm Homemade Turkey Steak Burgers in Wholemeal Buns

10pm Pro Peptide or 8 Egg Whites and 3 Yolks

Supps

Cell Mass - 20 mins Before Breakfast, PWO 20 mins before Whey

10g Glutamine - 15 Minutes before Breakfast, 10 Minutes before bed

If you don't put on some size with that then something's wrong

Oh that's my off AAS diet by the way.


----------



## big dan (Oct 6, 2005)

thanks for your eating plan tom. will take on board what you have done in your diet and alter mine.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

damn tom thats alot of food...whats the breakdown of that?


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Don't know mate.

I'm from the Shaun Ray School of Nutrition monitoring

Seriously though I can get through a ton of food in a day and still not feel full, and I'm only little (5'4")

I tend to have that through the week when I'm training and chill out a bit on the weekend as I am awake for less hours.

When I diet I do monitor my calories religously but trying to monitor when off season is a bit harder.

Roughly I'd say

Protein 220-250

Carbs about 400

Fat don't know, as little as possible but most will be from good sources

I think that I hit around 3000 cals a day easily and this is enough to put on size and keep my bodyfat in a manageable state.reggers:


----------



## particleastro (Aug 18, 2004)

Woah, I could never hope to fit all that in. At best I get abot 60% of protein (although about 75% of calories) from whole foods. I just cant fit it all in. Added to the fact that Im probably the worlds slowest eater, its gotta be shakes for teh win...

Maybe, some day in the future, they'll invent a procedure to increase the size of your stomach...


----------



## Jon Boy Wales (Oct 17, 2005)

todays food ....#21st

Breakfast start 7am

6 x egg whites with 1 x yolk & splash of full fat milk scrambled with beans on 6 slices of toast buttered.

Drink fluids - protein drinks etc

Huge bowl of at least 3 or 4 different cerals mixed in together. weetabix,alpen/museli,cornflakes,sugarpuffs and watch trisha.

Drink fluids - water

Training start 12.30 ish

2 o'clock dinner

cornbeef mash bacon and beans family serving size !

Drink fluids - water

4 o'clock snack

4 x tuna sarnies

Drink fluids - water

7 o'clock

Fruit

Megga bowl of cerals

4 x tuna sarnies

Supper !

Chicken madrass takeaway !

oh yes and 2 x imodium just in case

Horlicks and pinch a *** of the mrs as she'll be asleep

beddy byes for me to zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## big dan (Oct 6, 2005)

thanks for all the advice everyone. i have been drinking MILK, EGG & WHEY PROTEIN POWER shakes 3 times a day for tthe last 2 weeks and have put on a stone in weight. i have been told about TURANABOL tablets though. are they any good for gaining mass??


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

18 is to young for gear mate. Just eat more. Nice post not so TinyTom.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Thanks for the compliment Winger. The Tinytom monicker is from days of yore when I used to be 9 stone and got bullied at school. Learnt martial arts to defend myself and then did some weight training to beef myself up a bit. 14 Stone now but still a short ass. 

Agree that 18 is too young for Gear. Try using a ZMA Tribulus compund and Creatine Ethyl Ester for the time being, you can stunt your growth and cause premature closure of the growth plates in your bones (ossification) by using gear before you are 21. Also you are cheating yourself out of any natural gains you will make in those 3 years.

I've been in that situation when I was younger but I waited until I was 21 before doing any gear and I'm glad I did as I put on around a stone between 19 and 21.


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

excellent posts TinyTom, information like that goes so far on boards.

I am naturally thin Dan (ectomorphc), i am 18 and started training when i was 16, i have gained 2 stone since then and am now up to 11st2. Me personally have found it very hard to gain weight.....from my experience i have found heavy compound movements like deads, squats, bench and military press made me grow faster than anything else.

I would invest in a high quality mass gainer like Nlarge 2, i have found this one is the most potent and by that i mean calorie dense.

If you want an easy meal that is high in nutrional value then mix 1 serving of oats with every protein shake that you eat, this will boost your carbs a lot and goes down a lot easer than eating a bowl of rice or pasta. I swear by this in bulking, but that's just me.

Plan your day....and keep eating every 2-3 hours, this is *KEY*.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Thanks again Tom, most impressive read as usual. We are here for info and you are far exceding that. 

James (killerkeane) you have come so far I cant believe it.

So many bb's eat oats and I cant understand why.............lol...........


----------

